# Fat Southerners



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2011)

Put down that Moon Pie!

Southerners, poor have highest rates of obesity - USATODAY.com

_The South still has the highest percentage of people who are too heavy. Nine of the 10 states with the highest obesity rates are in the South, the report says.

Mississippi continues to be the state with the highest level of obesity at 34.4%; Colorado has the lowest rate at 19.8%

The South may be the hardest hit by obesity because of high rates of poverty and a traditional diet that is unhealthy, Levi says.

_

Top 10 Fattest States

1. Mississippi (34.4%)
2. Alabama (32.3%)
3. West Virginia (32.2%)
4. Tennessee (31.9%)
5. Louisiana (31.6%)
6. Kentucky (31.5%)
7. Oklahoma (31.4%)
8. South Carolina (30.9%) 
9. Arkansas (30.6%)
10. Michigan (30.5%)


----------



## peach174 (Jul 7, 2011)

That's because they can't afford the healthy foods.
A High Price for Healthy Food - NYTimes.com
Southerners also eat more fried foods.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 7, 2011)

Those are percentages...

For sheer numbers, just walk through any big city and look around...


----------



## Tank (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Owl (Jul 7, 2011)

Because we eat better down here!


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 7, 2011)

Aren't all those states except Michigan red states?


----------



## Dabs (Jul 7, 2011)

I heard this on the news and after the percentages were announced, word spread that the people of Mississippi were pissed!
I reckon it's that good ole home made southern fried chicken, and all the other shit that goes with it!
As for me, and Moon Pies, I have but one word: GROSS!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I heard this on the news and after the percentages were announced, word spread that the people of Mississippi were pissed!
> I reckon it's that good ole home made southern fried chicken, and all the other shit that goes with it!
> As for me, and Moon Pies, I have but one word: GROSS!



Just spent the week in South Carolina. Everything is deep fried or loaded with sugar.Also, a Waffle House at every intersection


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 7, 2011)

damn thanks for reminding me.....i am picking up milk tonight...rich raw milk.....you have to shake it up .....so  you dont get the layer of cream.....


eat to live.....go on.....

i will eat to enjoy.....

you keep your kibbles and nuts....i will take rich foods that are rich on the tongue.....viva la food
!!!!

do you really want to live forever?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 7, 2011)

sc has some of the best seafood on the coast...too bad all you found where waffle houses


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 7, 2011)

i guess you didnt make it to calabash or to follie beach


----------



## Trajan (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Put down that Moon Pie!
> 
> Southerners, poor have highest rates of obesity - USATODAY.com
> 
> ...



*shrugs* flyover country RW, who cares?

in fact they should be stricken from the obamacare roles, think of the savings, shit, eliminating bubbas by the state load, we'd be under budget pronto.


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> ....
> 
> Top 10 Fattest States
> 
> ...



Arkansas made the top 10.


----------



## toxicmedia (Jul 7, 2011)

Every time I've eaten in the south, except Florida which probably shouldn't count, the food was great. You wanna eat lousy restaurant food?...unless you spend a million bucks?...just come to California. The only places that have good food are Thai and Indian places. 

I actualy found Houston to be the best in the country for food. Maybe it's just my love of steak houses...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Put down that Moon Pie!
> 
> Southerners, poor have highest rates of obesity - USATODAY.com
> 
> ...


Time to loosen the buckle on the Bible Belt.

Of course Conservatives will spin this to say the poor aren't starving in America, they're fat.

Pass the pecan pie, please.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 7, 2011)

Guess you haven't been to Wisconsin lately.  They have some "chubby" folk up there too...


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 7, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> Guess you haven't been to Wisconsin lately.  They have some "chubby" folk up there too...



All those cheese curds and brats.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 7, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Put down that Moon Pie!
> ...



well, and others could say the poor live on the gov. dole to a huge extent and all the nannying in the world won't stop them from eating like they want, despite Michelles best efforts. 

wait, the poor are starving?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> *Put down that Moon Pie!*
> Southerners, poor have highest rates of obesity - USATODAY.com
> 
> _The South still has the highest percentage of people who are too heavy. Nine of the 10 states with the highest obesity rates are in the South, the report says.
> ...



FUCK YOU BIATCH!!

They can have my Moonpie and RC cola when they pry it from my cold dead hands!!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 7, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > *Put down that Moon Pie!*
> ...


Chances are there will be an EMT on hand and the last word you hear before they pry the Moon Pie and RC away will be "Clear!"


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 7, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Southeners are to polite for that.

The last words I'd hear are;  You mind if I finish that off for yall?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 7, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Put down that Moon Pie!
> ...




And don't forget the whipped cream!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> sc has some of the best seafood on the coast...too bad all you found where waffle houses



Had some great shrimp and oysters with hush puppies

There are a lot of waffle houses though


----------



## manifold (Jul 7, 2011)

The fact that in America those living in 'poverty' can still manage to overeat should tell you something.

It should tell you that poverty is relative.  And relative to the rest of the world, we ain't got none.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 7, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Aren't all those states except Michigan red states?



Conservative fat > Liberal fat.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 7, 2011)

manifold said:


> The fact that in America those living in 'poverty' can still manage to overeat should tell you something.
> 
> It should tell you that poverty is relative.  And relative to the rest of the world, we ain't got none.



It also tells me that a whole lot of poor people don't know how to cook or are too lazy to do it, and choose instead to super size it.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 7, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > *Put down that Moon Pie!*
> ...




And what flavor moonpie would that be sugar?


----------



## manifold (Jul 7, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that in America those living in 'poverty' can still manage to overeat should tell you something.
> ...



Regardless, they're obviously not going hungry now are they?

Now compare that to the impoverished peoples of Africa and Asia.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I heard this on the news and after the percentages were announced, word spread that the people of Mississippi were pissed!
> ...



Oh horseshit. Quit eating at Denny's. 

South Carolina has some of the best eateries in America. 

As does Georgia and Florida. 

I was up in Maine 6 months ago. Had two lobsters, about a cup of butter, french fries, more butter, cole slaw, w/butter and bread. 

Healthy ?

Christ - grow a brain dude.

Explains why you have a moron as your avatar


----------



## del (Jul 7, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



no chowder?

pffft, commie outlander


----------



## syrenn (Jul 7, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



You do know that lobster and bread are nothing but the method to get the butter into your mouth don't you??


----------



## Marie888 (Jul 7, 2011)

manifold said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...




Though in Asia and Africa, do they have even the higher calorie cheaper foods that we process here?  Besides, it can be more expensive for lower income people to have a healthier diet.  


A High Price for Healthy Food - NYTimes.com



> Although people don&#8217;t knowingly shop for calories per se, the data show that it&#8217;s easier for low-income people to sustain themselves on junk food rather than fruits and vegetables, says the study&#8217;s lead author Adam Drewnowski, director of the center for public health nutrition at the University of Washington. Based on his findings, a 2,000-calorie diet would cost just $3.52 a day if it consisted of junk food, compared with $36.32 a day for a diet of low-energy dense foods. However, most people eat a mix of foods. The average American spends about $7 a day on food, although low-income people spend about $4, says Dr. Drewnowski.






> &#8220;If you have $3 to feed yourself, your choices gravitate toward foods which give you the most calories per dollar,&#8217;&#8217; said Dr. Drewnowski. &#8220;Not only are the empty calories cheaper, but the healthy foods are becoming more and more expensive. Vegetables and fruits are rapidly becoming luxury goods.&#8221;


.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 7, 2011)

del said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Thats Chowda ya know.


----------



## Marie888 (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe I'll form a union for these people.  A union like the ACLU, but it'll be called:

ACLU  -American Chubby Liberties Union

This will be a national organization "advocating individual rights, by litigating, legislating, and educating the public on a broad array of issues affecting individual rights" to eating whatever they freaking like including moonpies, mac n cheese, hotdogs, hoho&#8217;s, double cheese pizza and Mcdonalds apple pie, especially when they can't afford other expensive healthier foods.

And Michele Obama will have no part in it whatsover.


.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 7, 2011)

manifold said:


> Regardless, they're obviously not going hungry now are they?
> 
> Now compare that to the impoverished peoples of Africa and Asia.



Total agreement. Americans, as a whole, are fat, lazy, stupid, and self-entitled.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Notice any fat on Ed Nortons chiseled body?

Go eat a deep fried turkey


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 7, 2011)

Country fried steak, sawmill gravy and biscuits, and Mississippi Mud Pie AND I'm still only 110 lbs soaking wet.

You just have to move. Go ginseng hunting. Track deer. Do anything but sit in front of a tv. 

And the whole bs about poor people not being able to afford good food is a complete lie. You try to fill your buggy with $30.00 worth of veggies. You'll need two buggies.

Learn to coupon. Cripes when I lived in Tennessee, I basically got my food for free out of Krogers. They doubled every coupon. It was insanely awesome.


All joking aside now, it's not so much what you put in your mouth as compared to getting out there and moving your body.

My Baba (Ukrainian grandmother) was 5 foot 2 and 190 lbs but she rocked in the garden. She would walk for miles. And she was solid muscle. Only cancer took her out. Lived a great life.

So pounds don't equal unhealthy. Lifestyles as couch potatos equals unhealthy.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



lol

All of a sudden I had an urge to make turducken.

I better walk the dog or do jumping jacks.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ed Norton (Art Carney) is dead. The only thing "chiseled" regarding him is his headstone. 

If that's who you aspire to be - a sewer employee, brain dead, idiotic,  -go for it pal.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr.Owl said:


> Because we eat better down here!



And your state of Louisiana is rated the #1 happiest people state and the Southern states in general are rated the happiest states to live in.  ( A 2009 study ) Voila`


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 7, 2011)

Marie888 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



Yep for 1.25 I can get a whole box of little debbie cakes and keep my belly full for 1/2 day.


----------



## Toro (Jul 7, 2011)

peach174 said:


> That's because they can't afford the healthy foods.
> A High Price for Healthy Food - NYTimes.com
> Southerners also eat more fried foods.



Do you know how fuckin' hot it is down here?  Who the hell wants to go outside and exercise!?  

Plus, the food is delicious!  Fatty, sure, but nothing beats pulled pork!

Oh, and everything is a ginormous suburb where nobody walks.

Fat! Fat! Fat!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Put down that Moon Pie!
> 
> Southerners, poor have highest rates of obesity - USATODAY.com
> 
> ...



Ever see how they eat down here?  Everything is fried and accompanied with sweet tea.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 7, 2011)

Toro said:


> Do you know how fuckin' hot it is down here?  Who the hell wants to go outside and exercise!?



That's not an excuse.  On the days I don't go to the gym I run anywhere from 2.5 to 4.5 miles even when it hits 100 degrees.


----------



## Toro (Jul 7, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how fuckin' hot it is down here?  Who the hell wants to go outside and exercise!?
> ...



Hey, I cycle 8-12 miles, 3-5 times a week.  I'm about to go out in a few minutes.

But it is damn hot!


----------



## Trajan (Jul 7, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



no shit.I usually slather it all over my wife....


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Put down that Moon Pie!
> ...



No - everything's not fried down here brainiac. I realize Denny's and HoJo's - the places that accept your foodstamps, probably go that way, but the majority of us certainly do not. Where's Michael Moore live? That fat-ass is obviously on a solid diet of blubber. Oh, that's right - Los Angeles. Take your impressions of the south and shove them. 


Seriously.

You come across as an idiot.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 7, 2011)

Trajan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...




Food play.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 7, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You can use food stamps at dennys?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how fuckin' hot it is down here?  Who the hell wants to go outside and exercise!?
> ...



2.5 - 4.5 ??



I do 5.0 miles every morning at 0500 and 5.0 miles every evening at 2000

And the Y at noon for weights and 15 miles on the bike.  

Nice being able to actually get a workout, vs. a 2.5 mile stroll. 

Pat yourself on the back if it makes you feel good. 

Impressed with your stats? 

Nope...


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 7, 2011)

I was just in Chatanooga a couple of weeks ago and did notice a lot more fatties than I'm used to seeing around the home base.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> I was just in Chatanooga a couple of weeks ago and did notice a lot more fatties than I'm used to seeing around the home base.



Yeah I know. 
Those "hotties" in New Jersey, where your home base is, can't be matched. 


Freaking idiot.....


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Sewers are what makes civilization possible

Ed Norton is GOD

Art Carney is a comedic genius


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 7, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > I was just in Chatanooga a couple of weeks ago and did notice a lot more fatties than I'm used to seeing around the home base.
> ...



Nice try there champ but home base is not New Jersey.

And why are you getting all defensive about the size of some people in some regions?


----------



## Samson (Jul 7, 2011)

Toro said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > That's because they can't afford the healthy foods.
> ...



Bingo! Bingo! Bingo!

It is FUCKING HOT, and mostly FLAT except for Fire Ant Mounds.

Contrast with Colorado (the lowest obesity%)

At more than a mile up, it's difficult to MOVE without excersizing, and then 50% of the time, it is UPHILL.

But almost all the time the humidity < 50%, and temps are 35-75 F


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Comedic genius - yes. I agree. 
But the icon of a sewer cleaning idiot character - not so sure. 
Whatever floats your boat bud. 
By the way, since your ragging on Southerner's, where, do tell, do you hail from?


----------



## rdean (Jul 7, 2011)

Tank said:


>



Blacks are like 11% of the entire US population.

Republicans are 90% white.

Houston is the fattest city in the US.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jul 7, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...




He's not ragging on Southerners, just pointing out that they (in general) tend to be larger than those in other regions.

Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



People are different sizes in regions? Really now? Please expound on that brilliant fact...

My wife happens to be a size ZERO. And we live in the South. 

And she just returned from her workout, where by God, by my observation, the room was filled with damned good looking ladies.

You some sort of bigot, or what seems to be your problem? 

And where do you hail from? Perhaps I can male an overarching stupid analysis about your community.

Are you all svelt and brilliant? 

What's the hometown?


----------



## Samson (Jul 7, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



****sensing the inevitable penis length comparison, Samson slowly backs away from the thread****


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 7, 2011)

rdean said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



And in comes the sprinkle of Liberal brilliance from the Board Bigot. 

Thanks asswipe. This adds a lot to the discussion. 

BTW - from where do you hail?


----------



## Samson (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You'd think that blubber would be more natural in colder climates.


----------



## Samson (Jul 7, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



rdean is from Oz.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 7, 2011)

Samson said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Yeah - I see. I also see the Liberal bigots, in addition to their hate for women, are now attacking obese people.

Very enlightening.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Nothing wrong with southerners being fat...it is part of the culture

I was hanging out at the Piggly Wiggly last week and really got an appreciation of southern culinary habits. Did you know that you can serve grits with anything?


----------



## Dabs (Jul 7, 2011)

Samson said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Not sure what part of the South you are referring to, but I can assure you, my part of Tennessee is NOT flat by any means


----------



## Dabs (Jul 7, 2011)

Just for the record, grits suck ass!!! Disgusting


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Put down that Moon Pie!
> 
> Southerners, poor have highest rates of obesity - USATODAY.com
> 
> ...



You seem to always have a problem with Southerners. Did a Southern Boy kick your ass?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You didn't answer the query where do you hail from/call home.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Where is it Champ?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 7, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Reading not one of your strong points?

You want to know my location?  Try the sewer


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 7, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


And here I always thought the last words you heard or said might be "Hey fellas!  Watch this!"


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 7, 2011)

manifold said:


> The fact that in America those living in 'poverty' can still manage to overeat should tell you something.
> 
> It should tell you that poverty is relative.  And relative to the rest of the world, we ain't got none.


I called it back on page 1!


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 7, 2011)

manifold said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


It's hard to tell.  Are you bragging or complaining?


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 7, 2011)

Where is NC on the fat scale?  Isn't that home to Crispy Cremes?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Put down that Moon Pie!
> 
> Southerners, poor have highest rates of obesity - USATODAY.com
> 
> ...



they still have depression from losing the Civil War.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 7, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Where is NC on the fat scale?  Isn't that home to Crispy Cremes?


Aren't they out of business?  At least the grocers that distributed them around here are not stocking their donuts any more.  Not that it was a great loss.  Arguably, the best donuts are from small, Mom and Pop operations that have been in a community for years.  L&B right here or Oram's in Beaver Falls.


----------



## AmericanDream (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 8, 2011)

Favorite southern chefs

Earl Peyroux (best show ever was the turducken show) and Justin Wilson, but I also liked Nathalie Dupree as well despite her being a liberal kinda rino. Food supercedes politics, lol.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 8, 2011)

Now I have to say, I had never witnessed a squash being turned into a pie with a quizzillion marshmallows on top.

Tasted great. But talk about a sugar high.

But my most fave southern moment came when I made juleps for the first time. Holy toledo!!!!!

Give that rebel yell. Who gives a crap about anything when you down a couple of those babies. Follow the Harpeth!!!

A couple of mint juleps and everyone is screaming "we will rise again".


----------



## Colin (Jul 8, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Where is NC on the fat scale?  Isn't that home to Crispy Cremes?
> ...



Longs Bakery, Indianapolis.


----------



## editec (Jul 8, 2011)

Unless you're very careful about what you eat, eating healthier foods tends to be a tad more expensive than eating junk.

Fresh veggies and fruit tend to more expensive per caloric unit than meat, fat and sugar.

Now if you eat very simply, oats, beans, rice etc, you can actually eat healthfully and cheaply, too.

But that usually means _you also have to cook_ these foods _from scratch._

_Apparently_ cheaper convenience food (its not cheaper it just costs less) and the costand inconvenience of healthier food is what's making a lot of us fatter.

That _and SODA._

I cannot believe how much soda people drink these days.

In part that's because soda is do damned cheap!

Two liters of Cola for a buck or so versus two liters of cranberry juice for $4.50?

It takes careful shipping and planning _and learning to COOK_ to eat cheaply and healthfully.

Far too many of us people are too busy, or too lazy and not very good home economists.

Finally, and this might shock some of us..._many people just eat too damned much!_

We don't eat because they're hungry, they eat for psychological comfort.

A lot of eat for the same reason smokers smoke.


----------



## sitarro (Jul 8, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You obviously haven't had fried turkey. The outside of the turkey is seared and seals the juices inside the bird........ with the peanut oil at the proper temperature, the turkey isn't greasy at all. Why are you so critical of black people?


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 8, 2011)

Nosmo King said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Where is NC on the fat scale?  Isn't that home to Crispy Cremes?
> ...



For mass production, Tim Hortons has kept up their end of the game for quality. 

But I love going into little bakeries sp? where it's just the family cranking out really fine foods. They work so hard at it. And we win in the end supporting them because the baked goods are so awesome.

I can't match them out of my kitchen, and I'm pretty good.


----------



## sitarro (Jul 8, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Favorite southern chefs
> 
> Earl Peyroux (best show ever was the turducken show) and Justin Wilson, but I also liked Nathalie Dupree as well despite her being a liberal kinda rino. Food supercedes politics, lol.



Justin was the real deal, a true cajun chef. Being from cajun country myself, I can tell you that Paul Prudhomme and Emeril couldn't wash Justin's dishes. His accent, although pushed a bit, was pretty authentic. My parents had a couple of his stand up albums, pretty funny guy.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 8, 2011)

sitarro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Unfortunately a lot of folks don't know you have to dump your oil. So they just keep reusing the same oil over and over. Hence you are going to have a health issue.

Deep frying is probably one of the most healthiest ways to cook food if people did it correctly.

I'm with you on this. If you have the heat high appropriately, we are talking not only great taste but well cooked without being dry and grainy in the oven.

I love to smoke as well. And for others, I'm not talking tobacco.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 8, 2011)

sitarro said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Favorite southern chefs
> ...



What I loved best about him was that he really taught me the difference between cajun and creole.

All of a sudden I was looking at two really different cuisines. I really loved him. You felt like you were in his kitchen and he was cooking just for you. And he made you understand the trinity.

Damn, he was a good man and a great chef.


----------



## Samson (Jul 8, 2011)

editec said:


> _Apparently_ cheaper convenience food (its not cheaper it just costs less) and the costand inconvenience of healthier food is what's making a lot of us fatter.
> 
> That _and SODA._
> 
> ...



"Soda?"


Ya'll mean, Coke.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 8, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> I was hanging out at the Piggly Wiggly last week and really got an appreciation of southern culinary habits. Did you know that you can serve grits with anything?


Grits:  Not just for breakfast.  Ideally, mixed with cheese and served with catfish and a side of collards.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 8, 2011)

Samson said:


> "Soda?"
> 
> 
> Ya'll mean, Coke.



Indeed.  In the south, all carbonated beverages are Coke.  Even if you're having a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 8, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I don't know what you're getting so worked up over.  It is a statistical fact that southerners are disproportionately obese compared to the rest of the country and it's due to eating habits and lack of exercise.  I noticed it immediately when I moved here from Boston.  That doesn't mean there aren't fat people everywhere; there are just a lot more here.

Also, I was simply pointing out that the hot summers are no excuse to not exercise.  I'm not training for a marathon, just trying not to end up like all my fat neighbors.

Just because you don't like the message, no reason to shoot the messenger.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 8, 2011)

Samson said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 8, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Put down that Moon Pie!
> 
> Southerners, poor have highest rates of obesity - USATODAY.com
> 
> ...


 
Let's break down the obesity stats to reflect race.....

More Obese Blacks Than Hispanics And Whites In The US

I'd say the southern states are more obese because they have more blacks.


----------



## American Cowboy (Jul 8, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Top 10 Fattest States
> 
> 1. Mississippi (34.4%)
> 2. Alabama (32.3%)
> ...



Democrats get fat while collecting unemployment


----------

